# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Fotos de El Tossal 07-05-2013

## perdiguera

Fotos del embalse de El Tossal 07-05-2013

Otra parada fue en el azud de El Tossal, donde comienza el Canal de Urgell. 
Este es un lugar vallado, también y si no tienes invitación o ganas de escalar, las fotos siempre son iguales, lo único que cambia es la cantidad de agua que salta por encima del azud o la que se deriva hacia el canal.

He aquí unas fotos.

----------

